# dirt´n´street in fuld



## mo1973 (23. November 2009)

ups, fuldA! sorry.
großes hallo nach hessen. was geht´n in und um fulda in sachen dirt und streetriding!?! werde wohl beruflich nach fulda kommen und bin immer auf der suche nach massiver airtime, am liebsten auf lekker dirts oder auch street/ park.  dank, gruß und ride on.


----------



## soso79 (26. November 2009)

ausser am florenberg ist recht wenig in fulda...ich wohne hier oben in der rhön und im grunde ist es eine schande, dass es hier nichts gibt !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Speeketze-VW (26. November 2009)

im Martkorb war mal ein Artikel über einen kl.Park in Hilders...???keine Ahnung wie aktiv die sind. RC Fulda hat noch ein paar Trailer galube ich. Hab davon keinen Dunst, bin zu alt zum springen... (meins ist eher MA, Tour)   PS Hauptsache ride against global warming!


----------



## mo1973 (26. November 2009)

what, zu alt? geht garnicht, versprochen. kann ich aber echt kaum glauben das man bei euch nichts vernünftiges zum springen findet. naja ist ja nicht soooweit nach mühlhausen in die halle und zur not greife ich halt selber zur schaufel. no dig no ride. danke und ride on. mo.


----------



## soso79 (27. November 2009)

man müsste nur mal den wiegand (liftbetreiber wasserkuppe) überzeugen...der hat da oben soviel hingebaut, da tut ne kleine fr, dh strecke auch nimmer weh.
feuerberg ist ja anscheinend ein für allemal gestorben. war neulich mal da und bin die strecke hochgelaufen. hätte mich sehr gefreut, wenn das wieder was geworden wäre...


----------



## mo1973 (27. November 2009)

stimmt vom ,,feuerbergprojekt" hab ich auch schon einiges gelesen. hin und her! fein währs auf jeden fall. na mal sehen, denke doch das ich ein paar spots finden werde.


----------



## soso79 (2. Dezember 2009)

wenn du welche findest...gib bescheid


----------



## L0cke (3. Dezember 2009)

es gibt nen größeren spot mit fr/dh in badhersfeld, da muss man aber vereinsmitglied sein um fahren zu dürfen, wers ilegal tut und erwischt wird hat mit hohen strafen zu rechnen


----------



## soso79 (4. Dezember 2009)

ist doch zum davon laufen...wohn hier zwischen den bergen in gersfeld und für touren ect. ist es ja wirklich toll, aber kaum zu glauben, das hier nichts gibt, bzw wenn mal einer was vorhat, ihm immer wieder alles vorbockt wird von staatlicher seite aus.
die waku muss mal umgebastelt werden. da wurde mitlerweile so viel gebaut vom liftbetreiber(wiegand), dann stört auch keine strecke mehr!


----------



## L0cke (4. Dezember 2009)

also singeltrails gibt es in der rhön mehr als genug, man muss nur verdammt lang und verdammt gut suchen


----------



## gloovE (2. März 2010)

Also in fulda gibt es fast nichts. Fahre selber ein bisschen Dirt und Street hauptsächlich aber Freeride und Downhill. Der Fulda Skaterpark ist ganz nett aber auch nicht wirklich spannend. In Batten gibt es einen Kleinen Dirtpark mit ein paar kleineren Dirts und einer Box aber auch nicht wirklich zum verlieben. Im Wartenberg sind paar Fr und DH strecken und richtung Hersfeld auch. In dem Thred Biken in der Rhön bleibt man bisschen auf dem laufenden.

lg gloovE


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

